# what canister filter



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

Marineland c-360 $150
filstarxp2-filter 75 $145
marineland deluxe magnum 350 $140
Eheim ecco 2236-80 gallon w/media $130
fluval 405 $ 150

please give top 2 if possible, otherwise any feedback at all about experiences would be great!!!


----------



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

Trya Penn Plax Cascade- as good as any...cheap too-


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Havent had a cannister before but I heard good reviews about Fluval Canisters*


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

top 2?

xp2 and the 405 (tough call between this and the eheim ecco. eheims are by far the best canisters on the market, but the ecco line are a little different from the rest)

i would *never* recommend *any* marineland filter to *anyone*. (with maybe the exception of the HOT magnum if you want micron filtration. but even then, i would suggest buying some poly-fill before wasting money on a micron filter)


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

aspects said:


> i would *never* recommend *any* marineland filter to *anyone*.


*I agree with this. I dont have a canister but I have a marineland bio-wheel and there are countless numbers of problems with it including slower intake volume over time (even with cleaning) and the biowheel completely stopping, I had to file down the tips to make it pointier to be able to keep it spinning.*


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Not sure about your pricing but I own a Fluval 305 and a Rena XP3 (~$130) that were similar priced when I got them online. The Rena and Fluval are probably your best choice, but I personally prefer the Rena over the Fluval. The Rena is easier to clean and comes with nice re-usable sponge filters, the floss filters on a Fluval are good for about 2 cleanings before you need to replace them. After cleaning I notice less waste shooting back into the water with the Rena which means that there is less bypass of the filters in a Rena. I also like the option of the spray bar that is included with the Rena.

I like using Eheim and Seachem for some of their filter media...etc.


----------



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

Just came across this on google:
Penn-Plax Cascade Canister Filter
- No, I have no stock in Penn-Plax (LOL), but I do have a PP filter on my 30- it's given me trouble-free operation since 2008.. and I got it used!


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a cascade 500 and a Fluval 205. I like the fluval better for two reasons. First it contains a vast amount of foam in addition to the interchangeable filter media and two it has a quick stop valve, which makes cleaning/maintenance on the filter much easier. Where are u getting a 405 for $150? That s a great deal if it s the actual price.


----------



## Sandsifter (Feb 22, 2009)

Go with the Fluval. My step-daughter did "MEGA RESEARCH" on the different ones. She has one for her 50 gal fresh water tank. I ended up getting one for my 50 gal salt water tank; model 305. It works very well, has four (4) filters and 3 medium baskets. The top tray I use for the phosphate pads, which help immensly. The one thing you have to remember with any canister system is to clean it once a week. It definitely makes a difference, especially in a salt water tank.


----------



## shawn74 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have had both the 305 and the xp3 side by side for a month to test them out together. I chose the XP3 and have had no issues. My only regret is that I bought it before Foster and Smith put it on sale for $110. If you type CK-907364 in the search field you'll see it for that price, rather than the $180. Hope this helps you in your search.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Fluval! Fluval! Fluval!


----------

